# t5,clen and ephedrine cycle



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

need to shift a stone of stomache fat...

need advice how to run it please im thinking this....

start clen 1 tab day...increase dose 1 tab every 5 days until i reach 4 tabs day ...keep it at 4 tabs for 10 days....after have week off and repeat up protein to 300grams day...drop carbs after 5pm...so alow some carbs ..at breakfast and lunch then none ..so up my veg at Eve meal but no carbs...do at least 3 sessions cardio after work out for 15 min say on treadmill or row at a moderate pace......

t5's 1 morning 1 45 mins b4 workout (2 a day)

ephedrine 2 morning 2 12pm 2 3pm (6 a day)

input needed please from exp thanks


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Is there any reason you're using ephedrine and T5s? T5s already contain 30mg (usually) of eph..


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

i thought its 60mg  i will cook my insides lol someone told me its gd thats why i need advice off sme1 whos done this stuff and lost loads of weight would be nice


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't run clen and t5's /ephidrine together. These both work on same receptors and not meant to be mixed. One or the other. Diet loses the weight, stims are to help the cardio.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

IT is 60, it is double an ECA and why are you doing T5's and eph I personally prefare the ECA30's over T5's


----------

